# BritChick's 2017 Contest Prep



## BritChick (Aug 20, 2016)

This is pretty awesome! I'm back after over a decade, which was when last I competed and then life took a complete turn around. I had no idea this site would still be here, or that I'd be able to access my old journal, this is too cool, so strange to look back, I had no idea how much detail I'd logged re my training and nutrition, it's fun to review my old journal's, was just reviewing - 'BritChick's 2005 Contest Prep', where the hell did the last ten years go?!?!?!  After a decade being out of the competition arena, and multiple life changing events I'm hoping to re-enter the competition arena in next year's 2017 Popeye's Fall Classic. I'm a wee bit broken these days and a little intimidated as to whether I have the ability to overcome fibromyalgia, along with a few other medical ailments that have been the bane of my existence for close to 8 years now, but I'm tired of being sick and tired and in pain and I'll be damned if I'm going to be sick, tired, in pain AND look like it! I'm ready to give it my best shot, so I (45), along with my daughter (19), competing for her first time in bikini and husband (45) competing for his first time, probably in physique, though his preference would be bb. Just started our off-season training for this event last week, so far training has been good, but with a rocky start for me with pain flare ups. But, hey, what doesn't kill ya!!!!! It feels good to be back!


----------



## SwoleZilla (Aug 20, 2016)

Welcome back. Along for the ride


----------



## BritChick (Aug 20, 2016)

Thanks so much SwoleZilla, off to a rocky start, dealing with new goals and fibro pain but despite feeling chronically mangled today, I managed to drag my ass to the gym and get in a shoulder workout and once there, found my groove and happiness.    I'm happiest in the gym and training, something I need to keep reminding myself through the tough spots. I've got this!


----------



## SwoleZilla (Aug 21, 2016)

Always slow start when it comes to this shit. Esp heading into a prep. Throw up some workouts and diet might motivate you to get in there and bust ass


----------



## BritChick (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## BritChick (Aug 21, 2016)

In the beginning...

With my daughter Taryn, having recently decided to enter into Popeye's Fall Classic in 2017 in the bikini division. I am ecstatic to be able to work with her as she prepares for this show, and will share with her a lifetime of the acquired knowledge, as a trainer, sports nutritionist and retired ex national level figure competitor myself. Initially the thought was, that I would get to live vicariously through her, but wait... I'm NOT done yet, or so it would appear!!! Gawd!!! 








My daughter's desire and willingness to commit fully to this venture wholeheartedly is hugely inspiring.  In fact, so much so, that I have decided to join her in the same competition! My husband, too, has agreed to join us, and now add to this my best friend, making it truly a family affair!!!

Since my husband and I both struggle with injury and chronic pain, we also see this as an enormous incentive to push through with therapy and our limitations in order for us to make some much needed gains! With all of us accountable to each other, and offering each other support, I'm sure we will all achieve our very best!!!

My baseline goals are to get through the coming years competition prep, to regain my health and fitness levels, and my passion for the sport I love so much; to regain my physique, at least to the point where I left off, but, as is my nature, I have MUCH loftier goals to exceed, I want to be better than ever!  I'm not concerned with placing, the competition is more a catalyst goal to give me something to strive for.  Pain levels on any given day can be challenging, training definitely exacerbates my fibro ups, but, then, the mountainous list of therapies and treatments over the past eight years have proven unsuccessful.  If I'm going to feel like shit and in pain, no matter what I do, then I choose to feel like shit and be in pain but look GOOD doing so! lol

Currently, I'm just trying to get back in the gym five days per week and acclimatize my body to what I know lies ahead.  So far, the old body is growling angrily back at me but I'm soldiering on with my spirits high spirits and in feisty, tenacious manner.  I am optimistic that with pig headed determination, I may just succeed!

Let the games begin!!!


----------



## laedlaerd (Aug 22, 2016)

Welcome back 

Monster 10


----------



## CG (Dec 18, 2016)

Did we lose you again?


----------



## BritChick (Jan 21, 2017)

I'm still here, life just went to hell in a handbasket (again! lol) past few months but back at it, training hard, though not sure about competing this year, just went through some major life changes and still trying to figure my shit out.  Feels great to be back in the gym though!!! Yeassss!!!


----------



## CG (Jan 21, 2017)

BritChick said:


> I'm still here, life just went to hell in a handbasket (again! lol) past few months but back at it, training hard, though not sure about competing this year, just went through some major life changes and still trying to figure my shit out.  Feels great to be back in the gym though!!! Yeassss!!!



Lol good. We're finally seeing. A resurgence of old members around here and I'm hoping we all stick around! Glad to hear you're back on track and I'll tell you, there is no feeling in the world like getting that "gym groove" back


----------

